
Risky Subway Stations for Commute in NYC Amidst the Covid-19 Pandemic - rishabhj_says
https://nyc-subway.locale.ai/analysis/public/Static-Analysis-Z3GC32D6UJYR57SDRQ5D
======
rishabhj_says
Read more here: [https://blog.locale.ai/which-subway-stations-to-avoid-in-
new...](https://blog.locale.ai/which-subway-stations-to-avoid-in-new-york-
city-amidst-the-covid-19-pandemic/)

NYC Subways have been serving as the major transit choice for New Yorkers. The
Metropolitan Transportation Authority or MTA, which operates most of NYC’s
transit systems, reports a massive 1.7 billion subway rides as of 2013! That’s
huge when comparing it to a 803 million figure for the city buses.

Today, the subway usage has obviously decreased due to coronavirus. But, what
about people like doctors, essential services staff and other people, who
still can’t afford a personal commute and rely on the subways? They are the
ones most at risk but they have limited choices.

